# Ventrogluteal Injections



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I have two plain and simple questions to ask, where in the hell is the Ventrogluteal spot and what is the best way to find it yourself?

I've been doing a lot of Googling today and it seems this type of diagram is the most popular to depect the spot:










This diagram though doesn't help an invidual doing it themselves, as they can't bend there arm that way lol.

The main problem I'm having is that I find it hard to believe that the "x" in the above picture is the actual spot. It seems way

to much towards the front as opposed to being by the actual glute. I was also trying to find that spot on myself today and I

swear it feels more like a bone as opposed to being a muscle.

Also, if injecting in this spot, I'm assuming the needle will go in from the side of your leg so that it's lateral to the surface of the "x".

If anyone can give any useful tips on how to find the actual spot yourself or any other general advice on how to make doing

the Ventrogluteal injections easier, I'd be very appreciative. Completely fed up doing glute injections as I just can't seem to

twist and bend without getting cramps all over my body lol.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Friendly bump 

No one here does Ventrogluteal injections lol. Apparantly the site can hold up to 5cc comfortably.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks a like a pain on the a s s to me mate ,you got quads/glutes/delts/tris/bi,s/lats/traps ect too me it don't look like 5cc in that site would be a good idea ....maybe people don't use that site for a reason?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol I find doing glutes a pain in the ass. When someone else does it for me, it's perfectly fine but I just can't

seem to twist and do it myself. I tend to just do delts and quads myself at the moment but would like another

site as 2 days of the week, I shoot 3cc in one go. Don't want excessice scar tissue building up on the quads.

This Ventrogluteal spot from what I've read is supposed to be p*ss easy mate and it's apparantly a very popular

site as well. It appears the needle goes in from the side which must make it easier to aspirate and press the plunger.

Here's some extra info if anyone would like to read it. There's also a video attatched but it's of someone else

administering the injection:

http://jagged81.hubpages.com/hub/Ventrogluteal-Injection


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

No one does Ventrogluteal jabs because not many people can comfortably find the spot. Even an experienced nurse, will take a delt shot over a VG shot....even though the NHS manual does state that the VG shot is more suitable than the delts for particular meds and sizes of people etc.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

don't waste your time with these.. do shots in your bicep/pecs/delts/tricep or wherever else you can reach.... the oil volume WILL help the bodypart get bigger.... nothing to do with the steroids- simply the oil stretching the muscle tissue (do a search for site enhancing oils- i.e SEOs... even if you don't use them, constant AAS oil shots do a pretty good job too)

You get no benefit from ventro-gluteal shots...


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I've done VG, easiest way to find it is to step from side to side on each leg, you'll feel it bulg just below your hip bone as each leg bears weight. I found it easy to find and to administer, no twisting like glutes involved. Apparently it will take up to 5CC comfortably, no major blood vessels or nerves to worry about either.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

that diagram is great use for people with prosthetic arms but for those of us that cant take our hand off and place it as shown try spotinjections.com


----------



## prop er pain (May 2, 2010)

I use the ventrogluteal, its very easy to find, just prod where the little stash pocket in your jeans are and you'll feel it.

Heres some pic's of a very well developed vg muscle so you can easily locate it. (Katka Kyptova, for people who are interested)



)

Also if you lift your leg up as in pic 2 you'll also easily locate it.When injecting put your weight on the opposite leg as opposed to the one your injecting in.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the input lads.

I lifted my leg up just like in pic 2 mate and massive bulge popped out just like the one in the pic but the meat there

feels so hard and tough. I feel really paranoid that I may hit the hip bone lol.

I'm still going to take the plunge and do a Ventro shot on Monday though. Just wanted to clarify, is it best doing sitting

or standing and also, am I right to assume that the needle goes in directly from the side?

Still can't believe how much towards the front this muscle is as opposed to being by the glute.

By the way, here's another pic I've seen for the Ventrogluteal but it appears to be in a completely different location:


----------



## prop er pain (May 2, 2010)

The pic you show above is the Dorsogluteal and NOT the ventrogluteal.As you've stated, you found it by lifting your leg up.Yes it should be hard in that position, as its tensed.Which is why i said to make sure your weight is on the opposite leg to where your injecting,hence leaving the muscle in a relaxed state,I personally stick the needle in at 90 degree angle to the skin and it's fine.Admittedly it does seem strange first time, but its all good once you've done it and is a very easy,comfortable site once opened up.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

It's literally tight below your hip bone, find the crest of your hip bone, then work your hand down till you feel muscle, that's the VG. Literally on your side.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

prop er pain said:


> I use the ventrogluteal, its very easy to find, just prod where the little stash pocket in your jeans are and you'll feel it.
> 
> Heres some pic's of a very well developed vg muscle so you can easily locate it. (Katka Kyptova, for people who are interested)
> 
> ...


Correct me if I am mistaken, but is the ventrogluteal injuction is in the gluteus medius muscle.

Those pics look a little more like the Tensor fasciae latae muscle, no?

Using this diagram as reference:


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Another eg:

I'm assuming the muscle circled below is not the correct site for the ventrogluteal injection? (Too much to the right)


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

You see mate, when I lift up my leg, the region you have circled is roughly where the skin bulges out

for me so I assumed that is the correct position. I haven't yet done the ventro shot but was planning

on Monday but feel very paranoid that I'll hit the hip bone lol.

In your diagram, the Tensor fasciae latae is where everyone seems to be saying roughly the site is.

This is very confusing for me now lol.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

I feel your confusion, that's the exact problem I've had with finding the site!

Other examples below of VG injections.

















But this is much more central.

I can feel the muscle nearer to the front of the hip, but at this more central position, all I feel is bone


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Vibora said:


> I feel your confusion, that's the exact problem I've had with finding the site!
> 
> Other examples below of VG injections.
> 
> ...


That's the same problem I have mate. In the central position all I can feel is bone.

When I lift my leg up, I see the bulge but when I put my leg back down again, the site just looks way too much

towards the front. I don't understand how this site can have the word "glute" associated to it lol.


----------



## prop er pain (May 2, 2010)

It is more to the front, where the little pocket in your jeans is.I think the confusion comes from the name because we all associate anything with glutes to be the backside (and rightly so ..in most occasions)If you wereto break down the word Ventrogluteal, meaning,

ventro-, ventri-,

combining form meaning 'belly or to the front of the body': ventrodorsal, ventrolateral, ventroptosia.

glu·te·al (glt-l, gl-t-)

adj.

Of or relating to the buttocks.

So broken down in layman's terms means ....To the front of the buttocks.

Hope my quick explanation of the word clears up any confusion,so it is to the front, where you can all to feel it and not the side, where you feel the bone (Obviously).


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi,

I'm planning on doing a ventro shot today but just wanted to clarify something.

When I raise my leg, I can see the bulge as shown in thisd pic:










Is this the very spot that the needle goes into? I'm assuming the best way to

do this is to raise my leg, find the bulge, keep my finger on it and then drop

my leg back down and put all the weight onto the other leg whilst still keeping

my finger on the spot so not to lose the site.


----------



## prop er pain (May 2, 2010)

As you are aware by now it's a fairly large muscle, i personally pin more to the upper part of the muscle (Again right where the stash pocket in my jeans are.)I only arrowed this picture to show the muscle on MT, not the exact spot to pin,but id'e suggest to aim for the middle of the muscle.Once you've done it you'll be fine, it does seem strange at first like your injecting into the hip, but thats all in the mind,as long as you know where it is you'll be GTG.


----------

